# Charity Auction for Signed Copy of Finish Forty and Home



## FinishForty (Dec 8, 2012)

Please take a look at **** for a signed copy of my book, Finish Forty and Home: The Untold WWII Story of B-24s in the Pacific. This copy is signed by me and also by Herman Scearce, the book's main character. 100% of the proceeds of this auction benefit a local charity, AND you get an award-winning book for yourself or as a gift. Thank you!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool Phil, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2013)

Thread closed. We do not allow the selling of items on this Forum without prior authorization from the Administrator, charity or otherwise.

Charles


----------

